# Flask care



## Slipper lover (May 3, 2017)

I am very interested in flasks right now but I am ensure how to take of a flask . I also would like to now when is the best time to deflate orchids .


----------



## Bjorn (May 3, 2017)

deflate?? spelling check? You mean deflask? I always had good results during spring. Good Luck, plenty of info on this forum.


----------



## Slipper lover (May 3, 2017)

Yes I mean deflask also what do you need to do to take care of it


----------



## Slipper lover (May 4, 2017)

Nobody


----------



## emydura (May 4, 2017)

I guess there has been a lot written about this in the past if you do a search. I like John M's method -

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36799&highlight=flasks


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2017)

I leave them with the manufacturer to grow out to compots or send them to people who know how to do that.


----------



## tomkalina (May 6, 2017)

We've used John's method for years. It works......


----------

